# What side of sprocket faces out on ND Model D hub?



## srfndoc (Jan 7, 2021)

While looking thru various model D hubs I have sitting around I noticed that a few had a different side of the sprocket facing out (these are all 10t skiptooth sprockets). Here the ridge side is facing out where the lock ring seats:






Here it’s the opposite with the ridge on the inside and the lock ring just snug against the non-ridge side:





So what is the correct orientation? I’ve looked at a bunch of model d’s and it seems either way is used (and seems to function) but there must be a correct side. I’m guessing it’s the side with the ridge facing out. 

Thanks


----------



## fattyre (Jan 7, 2021)

Witch ever gives you the best chain line.  I’ve had bikes that it works best installed one way and bikes where the opposite way works best. 
You will also find cogs with zero offset as well.  

No side wear on the teeth.  That’s the goal.


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 7, 2021)

That does make sense.  I actually have a blinged out 10t sprocket that has the same ridge on both sides:


----------

